# Sell Your Second-hand Tack and Kit for Free



## HHO admin (6 October 2016)

Dear forum users,

We have changed the forum terms and conditions to allow posts advertising second-hand tack, clothing and other equestrian kit (individual items up to the value of £500) in the _regional boards_ of the forum only. 

We hope that this will prove a useful service for regular forum members looking to sell or exchange used items with other people in their area. 


Any items valued in excess of £500 and adverts for vehicles, animals or weapons are not allowed. 
Advertisers must be 18 years and over.
Anyone contravening these rules risks having action taken against their account. 
Please use one of the available prefixes for the thread subject/title.
Please note that Horse & Hound takes no responsibility for the accuracy of items advertised and will _not _intervene in disputes between buyer and seller. 

We recommend that all payment takes place via PayPal using the goods and services option to provide the buyer with some level of protection, however all buying and selling is done at the users risk. 

We would also suggest when travelling to collect or deliver items you do not do so unaccompanied.

For more information please see item 2.4 in the forum Terms of Service & Use. Links to classified adverts on Horseandhound.co.uk only are still allowed in users signatures as detailed in item 2.2 of the forum terms of service & use.


----------

